# Nikon adds another 1.4 prime lens



## xps (May 31, 2017)

Found at Dpreview.com:
https://www.dpreview.com/news/7860163392/nikon-adds-to-fast-prime-series-with-af-s-nikkor-28mm-f1-4e-ed


----------



## ahsanford (May 31, 2017)

A lot of Canon folks would love either an update to the 28 f/1.8 USM or an altogether new 28mm L prime.

It's a stellar walkaround FL for me -- I use my 28mm f/2.8 IS USM for walkabout, street, environmental portraiture, etc.

- A


----------

